

Ask HN: Stripe (dev friendly payment api) with pluggable merchant accounts? - ChaseB

Would anyone be interested in a service like this?  Does something like this already exist?
======
arcdigital
If I understand what you're saying correctly, you're basically asking for a
payment gateway with a dev friendly API that allows you to change out merchant
accounts easily? If so, this is something my company is launching in the next
2 months or so depending on audits and stuff.

